# Gobbler Trail Cam Videos



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6ar2gK9MaQ[/ame]

This is a collage of all our gobblers on the trail cams this year.


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks like you need some help with all them birds..lol. sweet video


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome video man. Really high quality.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice! That's some up close and personal footage there. If that don't get you fired up for the season than I don't know what will? Good luck!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for sharing. Good stuff for sure.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I am so pumped now! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

sure gets the blood flowing....I could only wish to see one, if I go ....haven't been so who knows what's in the woods...there either there or NOT, but maybe be able to call something over from the neighbors


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, spittin n drummin his head off....................... Man I cant wait for Monday


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I noticed the one hen has beard also, great videos


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

sweet vid ! Can't wait till Monday morning !


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Very cool! At least your birds talk! The ones around here seem to develop bad cases of laryngitis right about now!


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Buckeye I'm in ytown their gobbling hard early then fly down and right to the ladies! Ic them breeding early in morn! Very little gobbles after fly down! Find where the ladies like and he will be there! Their in the yards and grass looking for bugs not the woods!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------

